# شريط صرخة ايمان - كورال ثيؤطوكوس



## cobcob (26 مايو 2007)

*شريط "صرخة ايمان" - كورال ثيؤطوكوس

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2802280/6852f2a/_sharing.html*​


----------



## †السريانيه† (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط صرخة ايمان - كورال ثيؤطوكوس*

ميرسي ياحببتي ربنا يبارك تعبك معانه
جاري التحميل 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## totty (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط صرخة ايمان - كورال ثيؤطوكوس*

ميرسى ليكى يا ماريان يا سكر انتى


----------



## أبانوب ماجد (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط صرخة ايمان - كورال ثيؤطوكوس*

:11::11::11::new8::new8::new8::new8:





cobcob قال:


> *شريط "صرخة ايمان" - كورال ثيؤطوكوس
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/2802280/6852f2a/_sharing.html*​



هذا الشريط أكثر من رائع 
شكر وتقدير لكورال ثيؤطوكوس
وكل من قام بالعمل فى هذه الصرخة


----------



## ramezmikhael (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط صرخة ايمان - كورال ثيؤطوكوس*

thanksssssssssssssssss moooooooooooooooooooot my blessed sister cobcob God bless you


----------



## ramezmikhael (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط صرخة ايمان - كورال ثيؤطوكوس*

اختي الغالية Cobcob  انا نزلت ترنيمة الدموع المرة سالت اللي انت رفعاها في شريط السر العظيم وسمعتها وحزنت كتير لانها بها اخطاء في الكلمات والطريقة ، انا سمعت الترنيمة دي من مرنم شاب ضرير اسمه بولس فتحي وكان يقولها بصوت روحاني وبطريقة مؤثرة جدا وانا مش معاي الشريط وحتي مش فاكر اسمه ،فانا رفعت الترنيمة دي بصوتي فاسمعيها كويس وشوفي الفرق بين الطرقتين وسامحيني لو الصوت مش حلو

http://www.4shared.com/file/27664625/46d2d0d3/__-.html

وكمان في ترنيمة مؤثرة خالص اسمها اديني ايمان القديسين ودورت علي الترنيمة دي وملقيتهاش فرفعتها بصوتي فلو عندك ارجوكي ترفعيها والف شكر اخوكي رامز

http://www.4shared.com/file/27664530/2de5ab44/_______.html


----------



## ramezmikhael (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط صرخة ايمان - كورال ثيؤطوكوس*

اديني ايمان القديسين http://www.4shared.com/file/27664530/2de5ab44/____ ___.html


----------



## miko123 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط صرخة ايمان - كورال ثيؤطوكوس*

ممتاز جدا جدا جدا


----------



## نشات جيد (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط صرخة ايمان - كورال ثيؤطوكوس*

[Q-BIBLE]الف شكر جدا  ميرسى  صرخة الايمان    كان اول شريط   سمعت ف حياتى    شريط جميل جدا   نحن انتظر  المزيد[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## e.mina (1 سبتمبر 2008)

انا نفسى فى لحن اى أغابى


----------



## nora anwer (28 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يخليكوا الشريط حلو جدا انا كنت دايخة علية


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

Thank you


----------



## amir ramzy (13 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى على الشريط يا كوبكوب 

جارى التحميل ...........
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا cobcob​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا يا cobcob

ربنا يباركك


----------



## mnf (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد ميرسيي خالص خالص علي الشريط الرائع ده علي فكره ده اول شريط سمعته في حياتي كلها وكنت وانا صغيره بحب اسمعه جدا مرسيرسيي كتير لتعبك


----------



## hesham safwat (13 سبتمبر 2010)

صرخة ايمان سمعتة وانا عندى 10 سنين ومش قادر انسى كلماتة شكرا جدااااااااااااااااا


----------

